# Good Bye Mr. Red =(



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

I have had you for many months only to find you on the floor dried and crisp. RIP 

Found him this morning.









him in all his glory


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

He just was too overwhelmed to go on... had to end it all.... So sorry.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it. The jumping of shrimp is actually an interesting discussion in itself. 

Are some species more likely to jump than others? (Some like Amanos really jump when transferred)
What water conditions cause shrimp to jump? (High fert level, Co2)

I ask because I've never really lost a shrimp in an open-top tank until about 3 weeks ago. For example I had 3 CRS in as small nano for about 3 months and one day I found 2 of 3 outside the tank the next morning. So some water condition must have caused them to jump. The water level was the same as it always was. Possibly too much Excel, not sure.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

How do you know it's a mister.
Maybe it's a female.

I was talking to a local pet shop and the guy said yeah he'd buy some of my cherry shrimps but would have to be cheap since his keep jumping ship.
I said I don't have that problem (although I have the top on most of the time but they could crawl out the back side since the back piece lifts a little).
I said because you have a filter. I have no water movement.
Everybody seems to be happy including the otto and even a baby dwarf cray (C. Puer).
Maybe they don't like flow.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

wow! that was a male? all my males are almost clear with a few lines of red. i have one females that looks that red though. sorry for your loss.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah thats a female...


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Yep, that's a female.

Males are more clear and don't have that "shield" that extends down over their swimmerettes. Also, not all females are solid red. Some can be almost clear (esp. juvies) like the males.

Here are a few pics that can help you identify male and female shrimp:

http://www.petshrimp.com/redcherryshrimp.html


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some of my juvies are already red. Might be the fish food since some of the flakes are red.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i dont know why it jumped out. maybe it was from the angel fish chasing it around? my water seems fine i have another shrimp in there and its doing well. i dont know


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

dirrtybirdy said:


> maybe it was from the angel fish..


Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

yeah..anyone want free angel fishes? i dont even know why i bought them


----------

